# 2005 Acura TL: Part 2



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Still at it! 

Engine compartment is complete! XS D6500 battery, ToolMaker fused terminals, Stinger 000 run to the back and 000 ground. The second 0 wire on the fused side is from the power supply input. Non-fused side are the OEM connections. 








[/IMG]

Tucked red LED's on the + side and white on the - side. Looks really good in person.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Doors: Flushed an AudioTechnology 23I, 9" in each door. Had to go the flushed route so the driver would not conflict with the door panel.








[/IMG]

And the windows even roll down. Doors looks completely OEM.








[/IMG]

Still sourcing more goodies to wrap up a few more items. Will post more pics as I can.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

How deep were those 23l woofers? Awesome man!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

WOW.. how did you manage to flush it like that and the windows not hit? How deep are the AT 9 in? I wonder if my RL doors are similar to your TL.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> [/IMG]



Boner.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

AT 9's in the doors and 15's in the back? God I can't wait to hear this!


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Kirk,

WOW, That's REALLY NICE!!! 

I was so tempted to go with the AT 23I's in the doors in my install after hearing about what you were doing. However, I stayed with the AT 18H's since it was easier and wouldn't much modification.

Your stereo must sound really GREAT and loud! 

Thanks.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Boner.


If you just got a Boner, then I just learned something I probably didnt want to know about you, and also something about Grayson...




Looks great Kirk, cant wait to hear it


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

interested in seeing what you do with the door card. i dont know how you guys keep door buzzes and rattles away with such large drivers in a door


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^I am also interested!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Hear any rattles in the vid?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^What vid? Also, how deep are those AT's?

Edit: Found the Vid!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

millerlyte said:


> Boner.


Ha Ha....umm...wait...


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Mic10is said:


> If you just got a Boner, then I just learned something I probably didnt want to know about you, and also something about Grayson...



:thumbsup:


Kirk, what do your door panels look like? I am curious to know how you fit 9s in your doors while keeping virtually everything functional and stock.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Sub'd!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Sexy!

+1 on mounting depth!


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> WOW.. how did you manage to flush it like that and the windows not hit? How deep are the AT 9 in? I wonder if my RL doors are similar to your TL.


When I had my TL, I was able to move the window track back about 3/4 inch. I just unbolted the track and stuck some spacers in there. I'm not sure how he did it, but it is quite impressive to say the least. Subscribed to this one.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> [/IMG]


Nice hat.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Andy Jones said:


> Nice hat.


Thanks. Got it at one of the home games last year.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Door as it sits in the driveway right now.








[/IMG]

23I's are right at 4" deep from the bottom of the flange.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

What about the trunk of funk? Is this going to be part 3 or 4 your installation pictorial?

Thanks.


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

hmm, so you didnt have to modify the panel at all? could you provide a link to the driver specs? i also dont understand how you have 4" of depth in that door without hitting the window? lastly, where is this video?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

perfecxionx said:


> hmm, so you didnt have to modify the panel at all? could you provide a link to the driver specs? i also dont understand how you have 4" of depth in that door without hitting the window? lastly, where is this video?


There is a surprising amount of room in a TL. I did a pair off AT speakers which were over 3.5" deep and used a 3/4" baffle and had a good 3/4"-1" till the window


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

That is pretty...i am a litle suprised that the cone excursion does not get to the door panel, as i am sure that driver has a weee bit more then the oem did..still damn pretty.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

[/IMG]

Moved the tweets from off axis, under the grills to on the same axis as the mids, just a little wider. Had to move them above the grill. 

(The velcro is to hold down the dash mat)


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Awsome thread. You just gave me hope of fitting the Dyn MW182 in the doors while looking stock.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Trade a pair of 23i's installed, while you tuck a turbo in mine.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Trade a pair of 23i's installed, while you tuck a turbo in mine.


I have a nice turbo I would give you in trade lol. I wonder what shipping would be on my entire door...


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

We all know what this means............








[/IMG]


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> We all know what this means............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt R modified?!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Updates?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Its playing! 

Now trying to make it pretty.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Subing


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Got the seats moved back 8".


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Got the seats moved back 8".


Why not just sit in the back seat....lol! I thought the TL seats already went back REALLY far from the factory, so I'm sure they are probably hitting the backseat now. Looks really good!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Niebur3 said:


> Why not just sit in the back seat....lol!



Kirk =


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Lol. The TL really does go pretty far back in stock form, enough that at 6'1" I can barely reach the pedals all the way back. But with the huge range, I'm sure even moving it 8" back, there's still enough forward adjustment for an average person to drive comfortably.

Keep up the good work, I've been following this one from the beginning. I blame Kirk for this crazy idea of doing 10" midbasses in my TL. Now I'm driving around with a half finished car with only one door panel on and the other door is non functional.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm a hair over 6'1". I am the guy in the back of the Team Zapco pics, that you can only see from the neck down.  The back of the front seat does touch the rear seat. I did not need that much but if you're doing it, might as well do it right.

Preview pic:








[/IMG]

I will post more when I get the car cleaned up.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> Keep up the good work, I've been following this one from the beginning. I blame Kirk for this crazy idea of doing 10" midbasses in my TL. Now I'm driving around with a half finished car with only one door panel on and the other door is non functional.


Do it for like 3 months with only your rears for music lol. Talk about going crazy!



AcuraTLSQ said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> I will post more when I get the car cleaned up.


:surprised:

Very nice!! Wish I could hear this car


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Turned the anps around so the wiring is to the outside. MUCH cleaner look.








[/IMG]

Added a voltage display that matches the OEM lighting.








[/IMG]

Still have to wrap the sub wiring and a few other misc items beside clean up but its pretty much done.








[/IMG]


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Sportin a pup-tent for yer hind-quarters there bud!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

PLEASE....say you are bringing this to The Vinny!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice! Changes look great. I can't wait to hear this thing!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

It's lookin good Kirk. 

But feel free to take your time sir... take your sweet time.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> We all know what this means............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone wrote the code for the radio on top of it, and it's the one that starts with 6? LOL

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> It's lookin good Kirk.
> 
> But feel free to take your time sir... take your sweet time.


He's in your class, isn't he? LOL


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

audionutz said:


> Sportin a pup-tent for yer hind-quarters there bud!


 ROTFLMAO!!

Glad to see you here, Sir Steven "BURNINATOR" Head!!! Hope you've been good, mate!

Kirk & Steve, glad to see that you finally cleaned-up that amp rack just like I asked!   Trunk looks awesome!

No-Go on the black faceplate for the dbx?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

JayinMI said:


> Someone wrote the code for the radio on top of it, and it's the one that starts with 6? LOL
> 
> Jay


I think he meant the "MRM" initials which stands for Matt Roberts Modified.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> I think he meant the "MRM" initials which stands for Matt Roberts Modified.



I got that. It was just funny because the most pronounced marking on the radio was the circle around the code. 

Jay


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

bbfoto said:


> ROTFLMAO!!
> 
> Glad to see you here, Sir Steven "BURNINATOR" Head!!! Hope you've been good, mate!
> 
> ...


You are doing the black face plate on the DBX.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

JayinMI said:


> I got that. It was just funny because the most pronounced marking on the radio was the circle around the code.
> 
> Jay


I figured that after I saw the "LOL", but it for those who didnt know.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> You are doing the black face plate on the DBX.


Well, I guess I did forget to send you that box of Sharpies, so yeah, send the dbx to me and I'll get er done! Might be a looooong time before you get it back, though!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Several have asked about the difficulty of moving the seats back. Here are the pics of moving the passenger seat back 3". Does not sound like much but it makes a world of difference.

Remove the front and rear brackets. In this case they were rivieted and tack welded from the factory.








[/IMG]

Measure, whip up a quick drawing, laster out new brackets, and weld the OEM brackets to them.








[/IMG]

We notched the rear bracket so it slides under the bolt. I can get a wrench between the new bracket and oem bolt to tighten her down. 








[/IMG]

Bolt the new bracket to the seat where the OEM rivets were, tape off, and paint.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Install the seat back in the car.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Measure, whip up a quick drawing, laser out new brackets, and weld the OEM brackets to them.


Ya know, 'cause we all have access to a laser or water jet and appropriate software. LOL. 

Looks amazing. And you're right, an extra 3" makes all the difference, just ask her. LOL

Jay


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kirk, who is "we"? Just curious who helped you with this.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Will there be any kind of handheld control for the stereo so smaller judges don't have to scoot way up just to be able to reach the next track button or volume knob? lol


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

JayinMI said:


> Looks amazing. And you're right, an extra 3" makes all the difference, just ask her. LOL
> 
> Jay


Tellin' on yourself...........


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Kirk, who is "we"? Just curious who helped you with this.


Guy that builds race cars. Look in the back ground on the first pic. He is not in the Audio scene.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

strakele said:


> Will there be any kind of handheld control for the stereo so smaller judges don't have to scoot way up just to be able to reach the next track button or volume knob? lol


Steering wheel controls still work.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Tellin' on yourself...........


No, no, no...this will just lead to Mom/Wife/GF jokes. lol

Did you move both seats back, or just the driver's?
Is it a two-seat car?

Jay


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm curious how you got the steering wheel controls to work with your Sound Monitor. Was it modified to allow you to do that or something like a PAC device?


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

:2thumbsup: Awesome job!!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

This set up is really good. Went to a couple shows and did good for being off so long. Did not let too many folks listen because it was a temporary system.

Now its time for more power.............








[/IMG]


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats alot of power!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

bkjay said:


> Thats alot of power!


Actually it's just "enough" for an SQ system  

Kelvin


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Time for Another 6-Pack !!! Very Nice and inspiring to us TL owners...


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

AcuraTLSQ, are these the new Z's from Zapco?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

robert_wrath said:


> AcuraTLSQ, are these the new Z's from Zapco?


Yes.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Kirk, how'd you get your steering wheel controls to work with your Sound Monutor headunit? Matt R mods or something like a PAC device?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> This set up is really good. Went to a couple shows and did good for being off so long. Did not let too many folks listen because it was a temporary system.
> 
> Now its time for more power.............
> 
> ...





robert_wrath said:


> AcuraTLSQ, are these the new Z's from Zapco?





AcuraTLSQ said:


> Yes.


* :laugh: You Lucky Bastard!!!!* :laugh:


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Is there a DSP-Z8 in the mix?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

strakele said:


> Will there be any kind of handheld control for the stereo so smaller judges don't have to scoot way up just to be able to reach the next track button or volume knob? lol


After 5 years of ownership, I discovered the steering wheel telescopes lol. It should be enough for just about anyone. I can bring it pretty close to my chest at the driving position. I would be interested as well if Kirk modified anything.

Kirk, it looks great. You're definitely an inspiration to the TL guys, I've been following this closely. Without your ideas and help I never would have installed the 9s in the doors which has turned out to be probably the single biggest improvement to date. I can't wait to see how your car does in competition.

Just don't pull the passenger seat wiring clamps out of their sockets, leaving the wiring hanging down and ground out the seat motor wire pinching it on the shield when you slide it forward.:blush: I discovered the TL uses a separate fuse for the forward/backward and the recline. Since the recline still worked, even though I saw the wire that had been pinched, it took me two days to check the fuse lol. Did the stock wiring reach ok with the seat fully back?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

robert_wrath said:


> Is there a DSP-Z8 in the mix?


Nope........


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Using a modified OEM head unit with the steering wheel controls. 

All the OEM seat wiring is fine. No mods needed. Just have to make sure nothing is behind the front seat when you go back since it touches the back seat.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Last pics until completion..........

Mocking up the new 'V6'. Did not load all the amps. Just wanted to make sure of the fitment.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Changing the lighting up a little too...........








[/IMG]


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You're gonna throw your back out putting all of that in the car.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

kirk, what wont you do to a car for better sound? I just realized I'm getting old the other day.... Every vehicle I have had since I was 15, didn't last a month before I modified the audio. I have had my Mercedes since mid october, and I have yet to do the audio video. I don't even listen to music but half the time. Its both hands on the wheel, under the speed limit, listening to Rush Limbaugh on talk radio... Whoa is me. Nice job Kirk. Well done. I am in the midst of glassing an enclosure for a customers 1999 Ford SVT Lightining, that and your build may push me to do it... Also, I am thinking of using Zapco amps this time, can you get me a better price? HINT HINT, HOOK A KNEE GROW UP YO.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> You're gonna throw your back out putting all of that in the car.


Cherry picker FTW


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Golf would bore me. Retired from basketball when my son started playing. Gotta do something. . 

And I can lift it. Not THAT old.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

subd


----------



## dales (Dec 16, 2010)

great fab work on the mounting system for the amps. 

on a side note. It is because of people like u that i continue to want more and more and more in my car!!!!!!! I am a former installer/competitor (98-02) and just love seeing the awesome things yall create.


----------



## ragnaroksq (Mar 14, 2006)

Kirk,
Are you going to the Knoxville Tn show in a couple of weeks?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Knoxville is not looking too good right now. Might hit Murfreesboro on the 12th for points before I tear her back down. Still debating.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Your work looks great! 

Oh and ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

I was thinking you had those old amps too long. Looks much better without the wires showing.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Just curious why you are going back to stock hu, I realize it's modded, but I seem to remember you recently converted to a nice aftermarket hu.

Arent you concerned about the stock hu going out on you?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I sold the original OEM when I put the Sound Monitor in. When I decided to go back to OEM I found a BNIB unit. The one in the car was just recently taken out of the OEM box for the first time.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kirk, curious why you chose to go back to the OEM? the look or was there a purpose it served that the SM didn't? or...

j/w


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Luckily the OEM is only $300 delivered from ebay in the OEM packaging. The thing that scares me is when it gave up with one final pop I thought for sure my subs were toast.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

WOW, this is going to be something special...


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

They are $175 bnib from a place I found or $1058 from a dealer. Crazy.


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Amps arrived back from the mods I can't do last Tuesday. Got the feet welded on the new amp rack Thursday night. 

The plan is to finish the mods I can do, paint the rack, and have her all assembled for the long Labor Day weekend install.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I have to get some seat time sir. But as always amazing job!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Sure thing!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You gonna bring this up to Pottsville for the Top 20 SQ Competition?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Got too much going on right now, sorry.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Super nice build! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Kurt, if you are to busy, I guess I could clear my callender, and take it to top 20 for you...lol


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I can only recall two others ever driving her but me in 7 years. And one of them has been banished, forever.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

jhmeg2 said:


> Kurt, if you are to busy, I guess I could clear my callender, and take it to top 20 for you...lol


That is awefully nice of you!! I think you should take him up on the offer


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I see how it is. As long as the car is there, its all gravy.........


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I see how it is. As long as the car is there, its all *gravy*.........


*gravy*, no, we promise not to eat in your car. :laugh:


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

[/IMG]


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Pretty Sexy looking V12 you have there.......


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like one solid chunk of amplification.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sick


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Each time the GF complains I spend too much money on the system in my TL, I'm going to refer her to this thread.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> [/IMG]


do you cut those end plates or do you have someone who does it for you? They are always spot on. fabulous job


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Luckily I have access to a talented set of folks that make me look better than I am.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Pure sickness sir, Pure sickness. Looks amazing.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Let me re-phrase: Luckily I have access to a talented set of folks that make me look better than I am, until its time to pick it up and install it.  Some how they get scarce on install day.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

BuickGN said:


> Each time the GF complains I spend too much money on the system in my TL, I'm going to refer her to this thread.


What? You mean not everybody has $6,000 in amps welded to their trunk?


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

They are in and playing as of yesterday. Rain, work, life, and I decided to make a few changes behind the scenes on the install slowed me down. If the weather holds out I should be able to wrap it up and get some pics up by the weekend.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

You gonna make it to finals this year homie or are you gonna debut next season?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Wrapped it up last night.......

Dirty but you get the idea.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Made it's debut today. 








[/IMG]


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Very Nice, Congrats again. 

Install is looking great!~


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks great!!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Wrapped it up last night.......
> 
> Dirty but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Pure sweetness.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Shiny.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

You the man Kirk


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

i think that would be called a winning debut. very nice


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Money shot with all the covers off. Mock up only. 








[/IMG]


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Money shot with all the covers off. Mock up only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow this seriously is a money shot.
any more behind the scenes build photos? i'd like to see the framework to get it to this point


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

indeed!! lorvely function and form!


----------



## metalball (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats on the debut!


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is awesome!! Subscribed


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sweeeet!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok where in Bama r u? I'm just going to send my 
car to you... lol

Nice work


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm not an installer by any means. Just a hobby.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I'm not an installer by any means. Just a hobby.


Oh I know... just sayin, my car will be at your
place by Tuesday. All the drivers are off tomorrow.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Ok where in Bama r u? I'm just going to send my
> car to you... lol
> 
> Nice work



Sounds like a great idea :2thumbsup:


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

2012 MECA World Finals 








[/IMG]


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Good bit of hardware congrats...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> 2012 MECA World Finals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats again dude. well deserved

But it appears someone moved Ally's car and replaced it with Trophies


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

It's still there. See it in the reflection?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

That big, black "blob" (as it's been affectionately referred to) behind the trophies... not pictured... I see how it is, KP.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm sure mine was reflecting off yours. But just a quarter panel.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

jhmeg2 said:


> kirk, what wont you do to a car for better sound? I just realized I'm getting old the other day.... Every vehicle I have had since I was 15, didn't last a month before I modified the audio. I have had my Mercedes since mid october, and I have yet to do the audio video. I don't even listen to music but half the time. Its both hands on the wheel, under the speed limit, listening to Rush Limbaugh on talk radio... Whoa is me. Nice job Kirk. Well done. I am in the midst of glassing an enclosure for a customers 1999 Ford SVT Lightining, that and your build may push me to do it... Also, I am thinking of using Zapco amps this time, can you get me a better price? HINT HINT, HOOK A KNEE GROW UP YO.


you're not the only one 

Most of the time I'm listening to podcasts, it's probably the reason I'm so obsessed with systems that are articulate and intelligibile. I still think the most difficult thing to reproduce accurately is the human voice.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

super nice man this makes me wanna get my zapcos installed thou i am bit behind with my dc amps are the older models.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm trying to think of somethis smartass to say, but I can't. Kirk, It looks great. Nice work as always. I bet it sounds great too. Congrats.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Shoulda been at Finals to hear the RTA smack talk Mr. RTA Avatar.

Some how I find myself listening to Stern whilst on the road. Seems like a waste. Of time and a good system.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I listen to Rick & Bubba every morning so I hear you on that. Oddly, they're far right wingers and I'm much more libertarian yet I still enjoy their show. Who'da thunk.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Shoulda been at Finals to hear the RTA smack talk Mr. RTA Avatar.
> 
> *That was funny. Eldridge was mad.*
> 
> Some how I find myself listening to Stern whilst on the road. Seems like a waste. Of time and a good system.


Lol.. once I got into car audio I couldn't stand the crappy SQ of radio. CD/iPod ever since.


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Shoulda been at Finals to hear the RTA smack talk Mr. RTA Avatar.
> 
> Some how I find myself listening to Stern whilst on the road. Seems like a waste. Of time and a good system.


I'm really thinking about getting back into it. Maybe this next year. see how money goes, thats the only reason. But I could care less about an RTA, I just want real sound. Don't we all..


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

If you're scared, just say it, grass hopper.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Kirk, I probably missed it and frankly don't have time to read through the 2 threads to find it, but which midrange did you end up using? The scans?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

At the Vinny in July I was using morel 4's I got on here for $100 that were several years old. . At finals I had the newest version of the morels. My setup is not optimal for them but it worked out well.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> At the Vinny in July I was using morel 4's I got on here for $100 that were several years old. . At finals I had the newest version of the morels. My setup is not optimal for them but it worked out well.


I'd say so, you did great at Finals... Next step is MODEX WC ....but lots of excellent cars to beat...


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> If you're scared, just say it, grass hopper.


If I had to compete against your car again, I'd be scared.....:laugh:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Kirk = very sneaky.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Roll Tide!


----------



## Audio Options (Aug 28, 2008)

amp racks bad ass


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Roll Tide!


i will only agree with this because the sec is the toughest confrence and i do not like nd, as they are like usc, almost always ranked, and do not play the same kind of games sec teams do, the wins at lsu and ga where pretty darn good..the loss to atm was not all that suprising as i believe atm has replaced ou with bama as the team they have to beat..similar uniforms..i would rather see fla and bama play for it all this year, might have been a better game.
i am curious to see what you are planning for next year..


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

*BIG CONGRATULATIONS, Mr. Kirk!!!
*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> 2012 MECA World Finals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

2013 update.

Asked ToolMaker to come up with a cover for the fused distro he milled out for the car. And he came thru once again!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool, I need one


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Last pics until completion..........
> 
> Mocking up the new 'V6'. Did not load all the amps. Just wanted to make sure of the fitment.
> 
> ...


whoa! looks awesome!
excellent idea!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

PORN AMPRACK........

HARDCORE


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you sirs.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

robolop said:


> PORN AMPRACK........
> 
> HARDCORE


lol you know your doing it right when robolop is impressed. :gossip:


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

those blocks are sweet !!!


----------



## diggidyd (Feb 5, 2013)

This is awesome. I'm trying to figure out what to do in my TL. I'm just gettin' started.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Updates?

Awesome car! Big Zapco fan here so let me know when you're ready to sell a couple of those babies


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

And it continues............

After auditioning a handful of head units and several different finishes on the OEM face plate and OEM side trim this latest version I like the best. Both in sound quality and looks. 

Short version is the OEM head unit is two DIN units behind one face plate. The bottom din unit is tied into the HVAC and Navi and has a cassette player. ( I dunno either) The top din unit is the 6 disc changer. I removed the top 6 disc changer and cassette player, just because, cut a din slot, filled in all the OEM button holes, added a matching voltmeter. (matches the OEM dash lighting and is the same as the one in the trunk) Of course I painted the OEM cage and mounting brackets. A single din unit bolts right up, did not have to modify any of the OEM wiring, steering wheel controls still work via a PAC adapter and I have a remote. 

Trunk updates are about 75%. Waiting on the last couple pieces to put it back together.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Did you catch this thread?

Guy figured out how to keep oem nav/hvac and remove entire head unit. 

Complete re-do of allllllll audio in the car. - AcuraZine Community


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Seems like a lot of extra work for no reason? The OEM face snaps right back in to the OEM mounts and screw holes. No fitment issues. He is going to have to make a complete custom trim ring. Breezing thru the thread he also lost a handful of OEM functions.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks really good man! Nice job. You suck as a photographer though.


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL (Sep 11, 2012)

So you have a cassette player?


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

^you found your stash of Conway Twitty cassettes?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

so did you leave the factory head unit in?
and add a H/U ?

what is the difference between the 2 ?

I'd love to put a nice deck in my car, in fact I'd do it in a minute if I knew the siple way to get arounfd all the issues.

Thanks

Looks Great KIRK !


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Do it mark!!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

xxx_busa said:


> so did you leave the factory head unit in?
> and add a H/U ?
> 
> what is the difference between the 2 ?
> ...


Do it! And then tell me how to do it.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

kirk, your acura sounded awesome at finals. those door speakers were seriously impressive. i am proud to say i got to listen to it. top notch craftsman ship, and you were an extra cool dude.

i dont know how i didnt see this thread until now


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

HAD a tape player. Removed it but the Hank Jr tape stuck inside didn't make it out alive.

Correct-That is an OEM TL head unit with an Alpine single din installed in it. I have no install skills and managed it. Of course I got the OEM dash paint code the day AFTER I re-installed everything. I'll re-paint in the near future.

Req! Good to see you still hanging around.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great Kurt!!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Who's Kurt! Lol


----------



## Eric B (Mar 20, 2013)

Love this build with all the custom fuse blocks and such. :2thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

It is very nice looking and sounding both. Top notch work.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

What are you doing with the aluminum trim pieces? Do you have the custom ones from when you had the sound monitor in?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I used the set I had from the Sound Monitors. I did re-finish them. Sprayed them with Plasi-dip aluminum, 5 coats, and PD's clear coat, also 5 coats. Picture in a previous post.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Looks good. Missed that pic. I was thinking of using a 3m wrap, but does that spray keep a metal feel/texture? (I'm not familiar with it)


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

wow. looks great


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

looks great


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I've been absolutely SLAMMED with life and work since Finals but finally have a chance to update and give a few shout outs..........

Head unit install:

Turned out pretty good. Had a local automotive paint store mix up some metallic paint to match the OEM trim color. It turned out really close but could be a little darker. Going to have the paint darkened OR paint all the trim so it matches.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Trunk: Added plexi windows to the left and right cover panels.








[/URL][/IMG]

Results.......

MECA Modex: 1st in SQ. 1st in Install. After 4 or 5 tie breakers I had to reliquish my undisputed Best MECA RTAer in the World Title for three years running to Mark E. It was a good battle but his curve was far tighter. Job well done. (You have to attend Finals to hear the RTA smack talk. All in good fun.) On a side note I did manage the 90db RTA level with the mic OUTSIDE the car.  

IASCA Pro/Ama: 1st in SQ. 2013 Triple Crown winner. A complete surprise. The Cup is proudly displayed.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Shouts out: All the local MECA competitors/judges for making the competition/judging fierce. The strong competition and tough judging forces you to be the best you can be.

Hybrid Audio for hosting a semi local IASCA show so I could get my feet wet once again on the IASCA side.

Steve Cook and DJ at AudioX in Florence Alabama for the dash and DBX cover fabrication.

Toolmaker for bringing my crazy ideas to life, better than they were. (We finally met at Finals. First time he saw these pieces installed in person. We have more ideas in the works now.)

John, six 400.2's aren't going to fit in an Acura, at Zapco.

Per, you want to put Flex subs in a car?, Skaaning at AudioTechnologies.

Peter Moore at Morel.

All the Arc guys for good times and free food.  

Anyone else that helped in any way..........


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Congrats!!! Very nice install skills.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

That may be the best looking trunk in car audio. 


.....thats what she said.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats on the comp  

Maybe I missed it but is it possible to have pics of your front stage? 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats Kirk, you deserve it.

Tim


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Congrats! Thats quite an accomplishment. The install looks sweet.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Nothing better than free dash!










Well maybe not.  

Going to be a busy spring.........


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Why you redoing it? Obviously worked pretty well. You just bored and want something new to play with?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my....


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Come to find out that's actually one of those spare parts they stick on the cars they sell us. Totally don't need it


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

call me if you need someone to smash it with a hammer. I'm good with that stuff. Fiberglass?... not so much.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

highly said:


> Come to find out that's actually one of those spare parts they stick on the cars they sell us. Totally don't need it



I was thinking if I removed the dash it would eliminate the need for the dash mat. 

I am still on phase 3. The dash is phase 4 so it will be a while.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Don't do it!!! I wish I would have never cut up my dash;(


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

audioxincsq said:


> Don't do it!!! I wish I would have never cut up my dash;(


That is an extra 100% OEM dash. Local junk yard/restorer took it out of a TL he is repairing and was going to toss it. I could either put my car back to stock OR mod it even more now that I have a replacement dash. 

Time is way short right now so this is a future project.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Time is way short.



So is your watch.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Stop looking at his Watch Erin!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Time to start the 2014 updates. Begining with a simple, small project. Updating the battery charger/power supply.

Got a piece of diamond plate bent up, added casters, upgraded the OEM 8GA to 4ga on the charger, added the correct plug to connect to the existing in the car now. Used the same security screws, fabric heat shrink flex, and same heat shrink as in the car.

Still have to incorporate the status display that comes with this piece and mount the battery temp sensor.

Link to MFG site: PSC60 | XS Power | Real Power, Unreal Performance


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice Kirk


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Mounted the charger display in the plexi panel over the battery. The secondary on/off button and battery info is on this piece.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

KP, you have done one exceptional build here. I bet that the car sounds way better in person. I would love to demo it out one day, maybe learn a few things from you too.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sweet updates! Looking forward to seeing it again!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

The watch or the car?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL! Oh, heck no to the watch.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Tinkering around this weekend and decided to finally tackle the center console remote. Idea is to make a removable 'pod' to set in the cup holder for demo or at shows. Traveling I have to have my cup holder. Anyone whos knows me knows I am worse than Cy from Duck Dynasty on dragging a glass of tea around. 

Determined where the knob needed to sit so my hand fell right on it and made a temp plate.








[/URL][/IMG]

Now to determine the finish material. Whipped up an MDF bottom and clear plexi top. Covered the mdf with various types of vinyl I had laying around and nothing was jumping out at me. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Too much open area. Add a Zapco log!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Now we are getting some where! But a logo plate stuck on top was cheesy so lets flush it but in black plexi.

Money!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

With the OEM carbon fiber trim on.








[/URL][/IMG]

The 'legs' that hold it up are drying now. Then on to placing the remote eye and running power.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

nice


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks very nice!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

nice, lorv the huge terminals and detail to that battery area too!!
center console is trick~!


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

That is very nice!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That is nice work Kirk. Very jealous. I wish mine worked.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

After I figured out how to program it all went well. My two complaints are that I cannot get the 'turning' the knob to do anything. Only click left-right and up-down for volume/tracking. And I think the knob is too heavy for the pot. I've got some ideas on how to fix that though.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Call me Kirk. I'll walk u thru it


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ditto what Jim said. 

I got mine to work fine. It's just the fact that it forgets the settings from time to time that've ticked me off.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

bikinpunk said:


> it forgets the settings from time to time


is that the controller for the PS8? :laugh::surprised:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> is that the controller for the PS8? :laugh::surprised:



LMAO JT.

Looks great Kirk!


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Who would of thought a battery could look so nice.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

2014 Competition Season and Finals results:

I wasn't able to comp much or get the car's install updated so only SQ was entered the entire season. No RTA or install. Made several new friends and lost touch with some as well. 

Four MECA shows, four 1st, four SQ Best of Shows. Time was limited this year.

Finals:

Meca: Modex-1st by 2.7 points.
USACi: Pro-2nd by one point.
ISACA: Pro/Am-Tied for 3rd, 4th after the tie breaker. 2 points from first.

All judging and demos were done with the same tune and same seat position. Absolutley nothing was changed the entire weekend, except a dead battery. 

To be within a point or two of first in all three org's was exciting, especially considering the level of competitors in all the classes!

Thank you to all the judges and fellow competitors for the tips!

No sure what is in store for 2015. My daily has been apart for several months now. Need to wrap that up first!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Doing that well in all three orgs is a real accomplishment. Definitely something to be proud of


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

agreed. congrats on your wins, man. looking forward to hanging out with you again next season.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

KP said:


> 2014 Competition Season and Finals results:
> 
> I wasn't able to comp much or get the car's install updated so only SQ was entered the entire season. No RTA or install. Made several new friends and lost touch with some as well.
> 
> ...


Congratulations homie. Youre still da man. Hopefully Ill run into you at a couple shows next year. Im hoping Ill have more time this upcoming season. Maybe Ill even be in ModEx and we can go at it again for old times sake.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

^we're putting the band back together? I want in!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I have a couple extra TL dashes to play with.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

V3 (I think)


New LX versions of the 400.2's arrived! 








[/URL][/IMG]

After breaking them in and deciding which amp would go on which drivers the plan was to pull the V6, swap amps in the rack, plop it back in. Easy enough. Couple hours max. Get the amps out and the heat sinks are different! Back to the drawing board. 

Design time:

The guts on these new amps are just sexy but I like the LX badge on the top.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

So lets flip them upside down, light up the guts, make a custom stainless frame with plexi insert.

Playing with light.








[/URL][/IMG]

Stainless frames and plexi cut.








[/URL][/IMG]

Mock up of the design.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Digging it! Now to assemble all 6 while the new V6 end plates are getting cut out.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

That looks really nice!!!!

Aren't you going to have heat issues though? The factory backs look like they had vents cut in.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Ahhhh.....Nice. They finally came in.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

You should hear them. I can't wait to get them in a car.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

The bottoms did have holes in them but that is the bottom. No air flow when mounted right side up unless they are elevated. Also during break in I unplugged the fans and let them play for 40 hours straight. None of them got above room temp. i.e. zero temp rise. Not a car I know but a good sign!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Nice..... Did you ever upgrade your alt on the tl?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Dude that plexi top is the tits !!! Zapco should look at that as option!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

looks sweeeeet!!!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

KP said:


> You should hear them. I can't wait to get them in a car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, are the fans factory backlit or did you switch them?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

That is the OEM fan. I added light under it. I couldn't find a 60x60x15mm fan with LED's that was bright enough. 15mm being the issue. Plenty of 25mm's.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks great Kurt!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

KP said:


> *You should hear them*. I can't wait to get them in a car.


I want to hear them! Get them suckers installed and bring it to The Vinny.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Test fitting to make sure the new V6 fits. Off to paint..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dayum!!

Looks awesome Kirk!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Sick! Amps look badass with the plexi. Diggin it.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome setup. Curious though, how hot do they get being in that configuration? How much air do you provide for them for cooling?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Never had an issue with any of the previous three versions. The amps are running 4 and 6 ohm stereo and 2 are 4 ohm mono.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

V6.4 is assembled. This is by far the most complicated version as well. This rack has 41 parts to it.

In case anyone else wants to stack their favorite amp here are some things to consider.

The OEM end plates on this version of the amp are counter sunk in each end.







[/URL][/IMG]

That required flat filler plates to flush the end of the amps for the V end plates.








[/URL][/IMG]

Locate and tack on the mounting feet.








[/URL][/IMG]

Paint a color to match your install.








[/URL][/IMG]

Layout everything to make assembly easier.








[/URL][/IMG]

Takes a bit of patience but with a little luck it is precise down to the tiny LED holes.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Testing the added lights under the fans. All six should be bright!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

That looks so bad ass!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Man oh man, gonna be nice


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bigbubba said:


> That looks so bad ass!


^^^^ What He said^^^^


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Dang, that's awesome!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like you've been putting in a lot of work here, Kirk! Looking forward to hearing it soon.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

As bad ass as the install and hardware upgrades are, I think the trophies are still down to his legendary tuning skills. Macleod is right, KP just does all this cause he's bored.


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

That's one awesome rack


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm still waiting on stuff to come out of fabrication. . If it doesn't make it this week it might be a 2016 update.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

It's alive!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Intimidating


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Blue would have looked better


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you able to change the color of the lights in the fans? I was thinking that white would really show off that beautiful circuit board.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Nah, deep purple, with strobe flashes on the transients. 

Looks killer.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

There is LED strips above to light it all up. The red is actually just the back ground/fill color. Although the set up is similar it is going to look alot different.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I think it looks great! Nicely done sir.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*drool*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2011)

Bonkers! Serious inspiration right here! 

I love the Zapco's set up like that!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

POW'WA!

I think we still need to get you to invest in a decent point-n-shoot camera to go along with them upgraded amps, bud! 

And I can't remember if the gain pots are bypassed on these? Either way, did you measure the AC Voltage output level with a sine wave & DMM at the speaker terminals on each amp in the old V6 before you pulled it so you can dial these right back for your tune?

...or did some other goodies change as well, huh, huh???


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

KP said:


> Yes.


Such a simple & concise answer, yet so shrouded in mystery and vagueness.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

bbfoto said:


> Such a simple & concise answer, yet so shrouded in mystery and vagueness.


Kirk is real good at that..


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Gotta be good at something.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

More stuff came in. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Playing with various way to light it up......








[/URL][/IMG]

Got it all trimmed out. Ready to wrap. Then wire her up.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

what else do you say to this other than "looks awesome so far!"


----------



## mailalan (Mar 28, 2015)

That rack is fantastic!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

So........Fired her up last night for the first time. Listened for about an hour. It was late and with the early work date this am, I called it a night. Tonight I got the lights and fans going. Red and white with a touch of blue. Its been a long road with over 100 custom pieces but it fit......

Still lack the top cover pieces. This is what is under the top covers.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning......Simply stunning. I have no other words for it. 



The light switches are over the top. 


What are the Super Cell's....Caps?


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

Well done sir!!!! Excellent execution here.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

holy jabroni


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Replaced the back battery with a 16.2V, 3000F cap bank. When you consider resistance etc, it winds up around 500F. 

I hope to get it 100% assembled and shined up for its 2015 MECA debut coming soon.

Maybe someone at a show has a better camera. The fans lights are so bright they distort my iphone. It is almost like looking at someone welding.

I have been asked what it would take to own this car. $32,500 will buy it until I enter it in its first show with this system. Labor alone would be near this just to pay someone to design and build it.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Is the value of your tuning built into the $ 32.5K


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

KP said:


> Replaced the back battery with a 16.2V, 3000F cap bank. When you consider resistance etc, it winds up around 500F.
> 
> I hope to get it 100% assembled and shined up for its 2015 MECA debut coming soon.
> 
> ...





sqnut said:


> Is the value of your tuning built into the $ 32.5K


You won't get THE TUNE for $32.5k


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

KP said:


> Replaced the back battery with a 16.2V, 3000F cap bank. When you consider resistance etc, it winds up around 500F.
> 
> I hope to get it 100% assembled and shined up for its 2015 MECA debut coming soon.
> 
> ...


which show? finals?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Excellent work Kirk.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2015)

Love this install sir... such impressive details !


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

It's tuned and ready to go. I hope to be at a couple state finals in the coming weeks.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

TN state finals is on the 20th of this month. Hope you are able to make it there.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Finally got the plexi trimmed and edged. Turned out well. I'll have to keep an eye on the center section. If it starts to bow I will have to go up a thickness and mill the outer edge down to fit the panel.








[/URL][/IMG]Finally got the plexi final trimmed and edged.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

holy...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW!!! Looks great!


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> holy...


mother of....


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Beautiful as the car is, the highlight for me would still be how good it sounds. I really want to listen to your car and Mac's car . Just out of curiosity, when it comes to tuning, are you a 'its done and I won't touch it till it's judged' kind of guy, or are you the sort who'd still be tweaking 5 min before being judged?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Kirk,
The Acura sounded unbelievable yesterday. Great work on install and tuning, sounds was just amazing.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

After seeing it in person, the pictures do not do it justice. It looks great! You did an awesome job as always.


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

Please Tell me you're coming to Steve's Sunday?


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Those pics labeled Img should more accurately read "Omg" 



Beautifully done sir!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

sqnut said:


> Beautiful as the car is, the highlight for me would still be how good it sounds. I really want to listen to your car and Mac's car . Just out of curiosity, when it comes to tuning, are you a 'its done and I won't touch it till it's judged' kind of guy, or are you the sort who'd still be tweaking 5 min before being judged?


I haven't made any significant tuning changes in three years. I might adjust levels depending on the noise floor of the show but those are made in 10th's of a db. Significant changes would be more than .5db


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

KP said:


> I haven't made any significant tuning changes in three years. I might adjust levels depending on the noise floor of the show but those are made in 10th's of a db. Significant changes would be more than .5db


It's very interesting that you mention resolution. In every 'whats the best dsp' thread I mention, 'the one that gives you the finest resolution on the eq', since 90% of the work is on the eq anyway, and people think I'm nuts. 

My bit10 gives me +/- 0.3 and I used to think that is good, but 0.1 would be something else!! I totally understand +/- 0.1-0.3 db for day to day tuning, no major changes required. Good Luck with the shows.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

First Regional against some tough competition at the TN State Finals.








[/URL][/IMG]

The daily look.








[/URL][/IMG]

Came up with a few ideas for V3 when building this one. But I have two other non-comp systems in progress I need to finish first. It is what it is for Finals this year.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I didn't get to listen to it at the last show but it gave me some ideas for upgrades to my build. Hope to hear it at Finals.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks fantastic KP. Notice any difference with the new amps?

What's the third system in the works? Nitro for G?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Other systems are nothing worth mentioning. Just updating from OEM to A.M. Navi, a little more power and single sub.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

KP said:


> Other systems are nothing worth mentioning. Just updating from OEM to A.M. Navi, a little more power and single sub.


If it is the one I saw I think you are down playing it a bit.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Getting ready for Finals.

Added more light under the battery terminals and polished it all up.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Nicely done. Definitely want to have a listen this time.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]

Finals is done.

Time for some R&R.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

The car sounded stunning as always, great job on your wins.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Would love to listen to that car and congrats on the wins. Btw is the garage full yet? I'm assuming that the wife would have her concerns about a huge collection in the house.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats KP. Incredible.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

Congratulations sir.... absolutely love your install. ..!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nicely done, and congrats.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats to my teammate! Kirk that is the best I have ever heard your car. Well deserved and a huge success for Team AudioX


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

One update, that was plainly visible, that no one noticed was the addition of Quick-Latchs to all the top panels to hold them in place. Note the black circles on each panel.

In this picture you can see one left and one right on each side of the fan. These lock all the panels in place but with one push of a button, they separate.








[/URL][/IMG]

Eliminates the 'press fit' panels. Even the 'click' sound when you put them together is sexy.........

Black Mini QL-25-SB - Latch Solutions

I still have to add them to the sub grill and the DBX cover. Securely in place but quickly removable without tools.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome!!! Thanks for sharing Kirk


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I noticed them and thought they were badass. 

Glad you attached the link for them. I thought you told me they didn't come in black and you had to paint them, or did I make that up in my head?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

When I got them last year (yes I am running behind) they only had raw aluminum. The black I have were one of if not the first black. I see they have several styles now. 

I have more **** to put in here I haven't even got to yet.


----------

